
Reddit’s Battlefield 5 community bans ‘historical accuracy’ arguments - mikece
https://www.cnet.com/news/reddit-battlefield-5-community-bans-historical-accuracy-arguments/#ftag=CADf328eec
======
jaxtellerSoA
Reddit needs to just get rid of mods entirely. Or at least have mods like the
ones over at /r/libertarian

